#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Ищу девушку в пару для занятий восточными единоборствами

## Юлианна

Всем привет! 
У меня есть хороший друг, мастер восточных единоборств. 
Есть зал для занятий в Москве, недалеко от центра.
Нужна девушка 20-35 лет в пару для занятий восточными единоборствами для женщин, в основном для самообороны. 
Я стройная, рост 155 см. Желательно девушка с похожими параметрами для удобства работы в паре. 
Но главное - ваше желание заниматься, научиться работать с энергией. 
О времени занятий договоримся. Есть возможность заниматься бесплатно. 
Пишите на planetazemlya@list.ru.

----------

